# Pictures



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought this may be fun.... Everyone submit their favorite pic of their altima just to show off.... here is mine....


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

nice side mirror ????? really like the line indented in it, that line looks classy ???


----------

